# Your pics of C99, A11, Genius, Princess strains or their crosses.



## HazeMe (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I want to see everyone's pics of these strains. You can include other strains that are not listed if you'd like, but I really just want to see what kind of pics I'll get with the strains I've listed. It's simple, just give a short description (Breeder, Strain, F1,2 etc.) and picture. I can't wait to see what comes from this!

Post away
HazeMe

P.S. I recently bought some of JW's C99, so I'm excited about having Cindy back in my life... That's what made me think of this thread! lol


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2009)

in a few more weeks I'll have Mosca's C99 running.


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome, Umbra! I'm getting ready to run some JW C99 at about the same time!!! We'll have to compare pics to see how things look beside one another. I think I'm gonna grab some of Mosca's C99 from thcbay before it's all gone.  

HazeMe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2009)

These are C99 seedlings.  These seeds were gifted to me and I do not know the original breeder.  I did get an 8 for 8 germ rate, so I am taking this as a good omen.  These pics were taken 10-22.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Call me when they are done HG... I wanna smoke with ya


----------



## 420benny (Oct 28, 2009)

Me too, please. I can bring beer and snacks, too. LMAO


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, THG! Those will be nice smoke when done. 

HazeMe


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 28, 2009)

Joey Weed's C99 from seed


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 28, 2009)

man I got to get some of that straight C-99, mine is crossed with AK.  how old are those, monkey business, and hemp goddess?  I don't have a camera, or know how to post pics anyway, but mine are close to yours hemp goddess. 2 weeks old, and from JW


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 28, 2009)

did ya'll see that C99 made top 10 strains of the year list for high times in the new one?


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2009)

outdoor F3 or 4..


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2009)

indoor ...


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 29, 2009)

Those are some nice looking plants, monkeybusiness and Hick. Hick, those are C99 growing outside? C99 is one strain that I have never tried growing outside. I've been a long time outdoors grower, but never tried C99 outside. I'm going to have to put out a bunch of clones next year. BTW, Hick, Those are good looking buds!

Keep up the good growing
HazeMe


----------

